# Perfect Weather, Not so Perfect Catching



## LDUBS (Dec 13, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful day on the lake today. Sunny, little to no wind. Water temp at 55.7 deg's. I worked hard to pick up three trout (sorry for the bad pic). Two caught at 6' OTW and one at 8' OTW. Caught all three on silver lures. One decent and two dinks. All three were caught on the left side rod. Last week I caught a limit in the exact same area all on the right side rod. I have no earthly idea why that happens. 

I left for the ramp at about 11 am. While I was at the fish cleaning station, the hatchery truck drove by. Looks like my timing was a little off. I think they deliver a total of 2,700 pounds at three locations -- the two ramp areas for the lake and a trout pond. Trout are anywhere from 1 pound to 8 pounds. 

I know you ditch pickle guys, er I mean bass fisherman, are probably yawning. I wanted to let you know I saw a pic of an 18 pound LMB taken out of this lake in 2015. Not too shabby!


----------



## moloch16 (Dec 14, 2018)

I've concluded the more comfortable I am the crappier the fishing. Fishing seems to be better when the weather is just awful.


----------



## ppine (Dec 14, 2018)

Many lakes in California are still reeling from the drought. Some of them are in terrible shape, but all are in recovery. 
This is not the time to get discouraged. 
Our most local lake opens Jan. 1. I usually fish from shore until Feb. I do not like ice on the ramp. 
Tight lines.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 14, 2018)

*"Fishing seems to be better when the weather is just awful."
*

I think there may be a lot of truth in that comment. I was talking to a couple of guys in another boat trolling the same area as me. They had only bagged one trout so far. They said conditions the day before were real bad because of high winds, but they caught a lot of fish.

This lake is actually managed pretty well in my opinion, as far as the fishery goes. They do a lot of stocking including a LMB plant each year. Place attracts a lot of bass fisherman. It is a little pricey as far as launch, parking, and fishing fees go, but really not more than a lot of other places. I can get a senior discount if I buy the annual pass. What I like is 100% of the $5 fishing fee goes towards stocking the lake. 

While it is a fairly large lake, it attracts a lot of wake boarders, PWC, and speed boats on weekends during spring and summer. As you know, fast boats, alcohol and youthful mentalities can often be a pain in the "neck" -- hence the term "lake lice". I always go during the week because then the place is basically empty.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 14, 2018)

I read that California LM Bass get so big by eating small trout. Sounds good to me.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 15, 2018)

Good job LDUBS =D> , Trouts a tasty meal and pretty finicky.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 15, 2018)

Here is a pic of that 18# LMB I mentioned. Pretty impressive.


----------

